# MB QUART 335.03 CX Component System 3-WAY



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Old School MB Quart 3-way for $280 shipped. 

MB QUART 335.03 CX Component System 3-WAY Car Speakers - eBay (item 160473510403 end time Sep-02-10 17:31:58 PDT)

Not my ad can't vouch. But looks interesting. 

Jim


----------

